# Banded panchax advice



## Viv (23 Jun 2012)

I went to Maidenhead Aquatics in Ramsgate today and came away with 5 banded panchax. I'd never heard of them before so had a word with one of the guys in the store. Told him about my tank ie water parameters, inhabitants etc and was assured that they would be okay. I've been looking online while they acclimatise and everything is saying that they like soft water with a pH of no more than 7.5. My water is quite hard out (GH about 19) and a pH of about 8 out of the tap. In the planted tank - their intended home - pH drops to about 7.3 with the CO2 but rises at night. Does anyone have any experience with these fish? Do you think they will adjust? I don't normally buy fish without checking first but its quite a drive so I gave in to temptation, now I'm wondering if I've doomed the poor little blighters! 

Viv


----------



## tim (23 Jun 2012)

are they known as clown killies if so i had 3 a couple of years ago for about 3 months fluval edge london tap water lost them bad lfs advice not sure if it was water params or tank size that finished them off good luck with them stunning fish


----------



## Viv (24 Jun 2012)

Yep, also known as clown killies  I don't think I'll see them much as they're in 180l but maybe they'll be okay. Just have to wait and see I guess. Thanks for replying Tim 

Viv


----------



## tim (24 Jun 2012)

i hope they are mate i'd love to try them again lovely little fish imo maybe one day i'll make that move to ro water to hooked on plants at the moment though


----------



## John S (24 Jun 2012)

Have you got covering plants at the top of the tank?

I had four rocket pancnax a couple of years ago. They seemed quite happy amongst the plant at the top of the tank (PH of 7.5+ and hard water). I then made the mistake of cutting back some of there cover and unfortunately lost all four in the space of three weeks. I'm convinced it was removing the plants that caused it.


----------



## Viv (24 Jun 2012)

Yeah theres lots of plant cover at the top, especially to the sides. Its not looking hopeful though - I've only seen two today but one was swimming upside down  

Viv


----------



## John S (24 Jun 2012)

Thats a shame. They're lovely looking fish.


----------

